# Looking for Hunting club or land for lease



## quazzy (Feb 11, 2013)

Three or four adults looking for hunting club or land to lease


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Tom Bell (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 90 acres for lease in Burke County for $1,080. It's 22 miles from Augusta and 8.5 miles from Wrens. Tom at 478-232-8721


----------



## BuckHunterGeorge (May 22, 2013)

*Soggybottom hunting club*

we have 830 ac  big powerline, pines, hardwoods, foodplots, All around farmers fields. We area family hunting club. We go by Georgia hunting rules, Looking for seven members at 1200 per yr, Emanuel Co  Se Georgia, Have more info if you are interested, Thank you George


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 30, 2013)

pm sent...


----------



## moose80cj7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 3 openings on 453 acres in Monroe co 5 miles from interstate 75 if your interested.


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 1, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jul 6, 2013)

Look at Duluth Sportsman Club we need 4 members.


----------



## sdaniel386 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Whitehead Creek Hunt Club*

We are looking for new members in our club  in Denton, GA  Jeff Davis County.  Overall 4000 ac.  If interested, call LeeMarv 386-566-0344


----------



## meandmydog (Jul 25, 2013)

we have 1000 acres hogs and deer. little hunting pressure. water and power at camp.quitman county . 800.00
4048863359
rosco


----------



## rackhunters1974 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a club in plains ga its qdm 675 a year it covers you and your spouce. It has pond and creek on it . 275 acres pines age from 8 to 15 years old the out line of the proptery is oaks if ya would like more info just give me a call 2293142580 I have some photos also if ya would like me to send


----------



## rdkemp (Aug 27, 2013)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -Rose Hollow Hunt Club is Currently seeking a few QDM hunting members.1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one tract and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams.Quality managed for over a decade!130" min Bordering property is also QDM.Formerly Rose Allen Plantation (http://www.roseallenplantation.com) but now independent.High population of trophy deer,gobblers,as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place & available.Planted food plots and corn supplementations each week. Mobile home camp house and camper hook ups.Bordered by corn,peanuts,soybean fields,150 acres in pecan orchards inter planted with clover and several acres of pears,and . We have access to fishing ponds and river.Lease 6-01-13 5-31-14 Dues are $1,500single$2,000 family$300Foodplots. Membership's available until June 1st only. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -http://m.facebook.com/rosehollowhuntclub- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS ACCEPTED @- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -http://www.vidaliapolicesupply.com


----------



## jsbinc2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

We have 700 acres in Screven.  Big Deer.  Club Stands.  $1000.  
Call John 706-831-8395


----------

